# Warning!



## Larry Lyons (May 1, 2014)

*A WARNING FROM BUDWEISER*​ *Please take care of yourselves out on the road this season. A joint study conducted by the Department of Health and the Department of Motor Vehicles indicates that 23% of traffic accidents are alcohol related. This means that the remaining 77% are caused by *******s who drink bottled water, Starbucks, soda, juice, energy drinks and **** like that.*
*Therefore, beware of those who do not drink alcohol, they cause three times as many accidents. This message is being brought to you by someone who worries about your safety: BUDWEISER!!!*


----------

